# Artists Paint Brushes



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I was at an arts and crafts store yesterday and was looking at the paint brushes for acrylic paints. Does any one know what the
brush numbers mean? In particular, what does 5/0 or 2/0 mean? Does a bigger number mean a finer and smaller brush?


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

hi do a google for brush size chart, in your case the bigger number is finer.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

5/0 could be read five zeros which is a smaller brush than two zeros. brushes 0,1,2,3 get progressively bigger. I wouldn't say the sizes are exactly scientific from a quick look at my collection. there are also different types and styles. flat brushes, round skew cut stiff and soft. Unless you are doing serious art, just get a discount set of assorted brushes to get the feel for how they work and which does what. then you can replace your favorites with better quality brushes if you can keep them in good shape...Mine tend to get wrecked after a while if i do not get them washed out properly each time. acrylics are easier to wash than oil paints so your brushes should last better.


----------

